# NSW: 20/11 Kingfish Everywhere!



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Went for a paddle today - from near Drummoyne ferry wharf to Birchgrove ferry wharf.

I've hooked a few small Kings in this area recently so was hopeful.
I wan't disappointed - I was just west of Spectacle island and the water erupted around me, a big school of kings
smashing bait in close - next to President Shipwrights on St. Georges Cres Drummoyne.

I had a metal slice ready to go, but despite a number of casts into the middle of the action, not a single hit - unusual.
The fish moved away after a few minutes, so I paddled over to West Balmain, noting bustups pretty well in every direction. 
This continued as I paddled up to Birchgrove ferry wharf - plenty of seagulls diving on bait, and good size kings breaking the surface a paddle length from the yak - talk about frustrating - they wouldn't take a lure.

I had a chat with a bloke on a jetty targeting Jews - he released an 85cm king that took a yakka - he mustn't like kings much 

Heading back, I finally had a hit on the slice - it was taking a bit of line on the heavier outfit but it wasn't a king - This Bream managed 40 cm. (forgot to add, he was released)










Anyway, the kings are around in numbers on the south side of Cockatoo island, even if you don't catch one, it's impressive to watch them smash bait a few feet from the yak.

If anyone works out what lures they'll take - let me know 

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice report Jeff. Just wondering when and where about did you launch? Have you tried using small flies as they might be feeding on 'glassy' and will refuse to take anythings bigger than a 10 cent piece. I am going for a fish tomorrow and thinking to change my original plan at Camp Cove to Cockatoo island.... still deciding :roll:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting. Very. Had no luck in the same area on the weekend at HT change.

Well done though, sounds like a fantastic result.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Nbh00d,

I actually launch from the apartment block I live in... it's on the water.
I Launched at 13:30 today for about 3 and a half hours.

I suspect you might be right about them feeding on glassy as I never saw any baitfish break the surface.
I don't have any small flies, so I might pop down to Ottos tomorrow and see what they might recommend.

Let me know how you go tomorrow - unless I can get an early start I wont paddle tomorrow as the weather looks average in the afternoon.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hooray for Kings!
And top marks for giving specifics on where they were, so many people jealously guard their info in Sydney.
They are picky buggers sometimes, then all of a sudden they just eat anything put in their face.
A couple of years ago there was a school of metre plus fish balled up in Mort Bay at Balmain and they were milling around in such shallow water at the end of the dry dock it was just unbelievable. I hooked a couple, but there was no chance of stopping any of them with oyster crusted structure so close.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeffen said:


> Hi Nbh00d,
> 
> I actually launch from the apartment block I live in... it's on the water.
> I Launched at 13:30 today for about 3 and a half hours.
> ...


From my limited knowledge, I have used a small bubble float to help casting flies and there are others who suggest tying behind on a metal lure. However, I found them to be more picky during early season so I will try some fresh squid strip on a jighead. I will be launching around 6am and leave at 10:30 before the winds start to picking up.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

@dru - not sure it was a fantastic result - would have loved to boated a couple of kings, but a nice big Bream is always welcome as a face saver 

@bunsen - happy to share - kings don't hang around for long sometimes, but I'd be happy to see a dozen yaks amongst that lot, it was a pretty impressive display.

@nbh00d, good luck for tomorrow. Have you worked out a launch site? There's a beach next to the sailing club, but parking can be hard to find.

If I can get an early start I'll hunt you down and say g'day.

Jeff


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

If I do go I will be in a blue adventure and my mate is in a yellow pro angler. Just wondering can we launch at the sailing club (St George Cr) then park our cars somewhere on the street? Is there anywhere nearby possibly for squidding?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you guys tried SP's for Kingys?

trev


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

There's street parking all along that road. If there's none available, - you might have to drive up the hill and turn right into Renwick st, you'll definitely get parking there.

The fellow (fishing for Jew) I was chatting to was catching Yakkas, but said you could get squid along the wall at Birchgrove early morning on small jigs - size 2
If you look for Cove St. Birchgrove on a map, there's a jetty at the end of it. The yakkas and squid are allegedly along that wall.
That also puts you in the middle of where a lot of the fish were today.

I hope you find them tomorrow and have some photos to share 

Jeff


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Have you guys tried SP's for Kingys?
> 
> trev


Yeah always... the only time I hate it is when those chopper tailors biting off their tails. Maybe I should try using the Z man plastics as they seem to be more durable than the Berkley gulp.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeffen said:


> There's street parking all along that road. If there's none available, - you might have to drive up the hill and turn right into Renwick st, you'll definitely get parking there.
> 
> The fellow (fishing for Jew) I was chatting to was catching Yakkas, but said you could get squid along the wall at Birchgrove early morning on small jigs - size 2
> If you look for Cove St. Birchgrove on a map, there's a jetty at the end of it. The yakkas and squid are allegedly along that wall.
> ...


Thanks Jeff for your info. I always value local knowledge as the number one key factor for success when fishing in a new ground. Looks like me and my mate will head over there early morning. I'm currently looking at all the spots and planning it through. Hopefully tomorrow can catch ourselves some early season kings!!!


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Nbh00d said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys tried SP's for Kingys?
> ...


+1 on the Zmans - The tailor don't bite through them. 
It was interesting that today I did not get a single tailor. I usually get a few undersize, and occasionally a 30cm model, but apart from the bream, not 1 hit.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeffen said:


> Nbh00d said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


I have been to Botany Bay twice for the past week and there are heaps of tailors. It was pretty frustrating when they sometimes bitten off my soft plastic so I switched on trolling Rapala lure. As you know they can go through one packet of gulp in half of a session... leaving me with bunch of plastics sitting here without tails :? I heard people using super glue to fix it but then I wonder if the extra scent put the fish off?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

On my morning fitness paddle this morning stopped to watch the birds and fish busts. Had a chat with some blokes in a tinny landing good sized Salmon. No Kings though.

Suspect there are plenty of tailor around too, but the lazy bait "smacks" seem to be Salmon. I did not expect Salmon this far up the harbour.

King underneath maybe? I also suspect that the tide change isn't the chew, at least if this is gentleman's hours. Dawn and dusk it is then. 8)


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Dru,

Interesting, what I saw yesterday looked to be kings (had 1 pass under the Yak, and saw a couple not too far away), but if they were salmon, they were big.
Of course, as you suggest, it may be both - with kings underneath.
Agree that tide change did not seem to be a factor yesterday, I paddled 90 minutes either side of the change yesterday and it didn't stop.

FYI, here's the photo of the rat king I landed the week before.









Anyway, if Nbh00d got out this morning hopefully he can confirm what species is causing the commotion


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Have to say, this part of town is looking like fun at the moment!


----------



## Ref (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw plenty of bust-ups and lots of bird action Friday lunch on the east side of Goat Island. I was on the the pier at Walsh Bay. I'm heading out Sunday morning to give it a go around Balmain/cockatoo island. Are there still fish in that area? Anyone heard any reports from the other end, Rose Bay/Watsons Bay etc?


----------

